# Difference between replica and team issue cycling jerseys



## rliu (30 Oct 2012)

I've got a couple of replica jerseys myself and have been enjoying getting in the fan boy mentality, but just wondered if anybody has splashed out a bit extra for the team issue jerseys, that is the ones that are supposed to be exactly the same as the ones worn by the pros and cost about £90 RRP as opposed to 60-65, and whether they noticed any superiority for their extra cash spent.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Oct 2012)

I have team edition kit which was given to me by the team in question, its colours are different to the replica kits as its designed to show up well on TV. 
It also has a vastly better fit and a high quality pad in the shorts than what I have seen on some replica kits


----------



## rliu (31 Oct 2012)

By better fit do you mean more flexible materials? Because I certainly can't see fitting 6 bottles into the back of my replica jersey for ferrying from the team car to the peloton


----------



## Nearly there (31 Oct 2012)

Do football fans get the same kit their idols wear?


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Oct 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Do football fans get the same kit their idols wear?


They do but the kits vary in quality depending on who makes them.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2012)

They've one thing in common - unless you're a team member you look like a bit of a berk wearing them.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> They've one thing in common - unless you're a team member you look like a bit of a berk wearing them.


don't the words 'piss on chips' mean anything to you?


----------



## Phaeton (31 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> don't the words '**** on chips' mean anything to you?


Can you explain the relevance of 'Salt on chips' in relation to cycling jersey's?

Alan...


----------



## zizou (31 Oct 2012)

The most noticeable difference is that the team issue jerseys have full length zips whereas most replica only have the short zip.
Material wise then team issue jerseys vary from brand to brand. Usually they all have a normal weight one but also a summer weight one and also different fit and materials (i have a highroad one and the material on the arms is lycra for a closer fit). The summer weight one are thin and mesh like and wont last long.

IMO they are nice to have but not really so suitable for regular riding (whereas the replica tops, despite it not being so nice could be worn day in day out). For the price of pro issue jerseys you are getting to Assos or Rapha levels and the Assos / Rapha gear is much better in quality and will last longer.

(the garmin team issue clothes are a bit of an exception to this - going for last years kit can be a cheaper way to get the high end Castelli shorts)


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (31 Oct 2012)

rliu said:


> By better fit do you mean more flexible materials?


 
For example the team kit i have fits round the thigh exceptionally well, its not tight and has a reasonable amount of grip (rubber strip, not sure how else to descibe it) to stop it from moving up the leg. The replica kit I have by contrast is tighter round the leg with less grip on it. it uses pressure of the tight fit to prevent it from moving.
The materials also simply have a different feel to them to touch and I find my body heat is regulated better in the real kit, where in my replica kit I find that I can get a little cold at times


----------



## on the road (31 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> don't the words '**** on chips' mean anything to you?


I think you mean chip on shoulder.


----------



## Lanzecki (31 Oct 2012)

You pay a massive price for clothing that's got a sponsors logo splattered all over it. That's free advertising for the company.

Once someone pays me and gives me the kit for free, then I'll wear it.

Drago's very right though.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Oct 2012)

rliu said:


> By better fit do you mean more flexible materials?


 
Not really no, although the materials may be better (not necessarily more flexible), the pro kit (and non team livery high end clothing) is generally a better cut (shaped to fit your body), i.e. snug around the arm's, short and narrow in the front to avoid bunching when in the cycling position, minimal seams on shorts, a good pad that had been placed in the right place in the shorts, a good leg gripper that relies on a good design and materials rather than excessive tightness etc.

It is hard to describe the difference between budget and high end clothing without just sounding like a snob or a sissy, you really need to try it on to understand.


----------



## gambatte (1 Nov 2012)

I hope the replica kit is longer lasting than the team kit. I remember watching Lizzie Armistead get her Olympic Silver for Team GB, crossing the line in the rain. The logos on her kit had definitely run


----------



## Muguruki (1 Nov 2012)

You also get an extra pocket half way up yer back in the bib shorts to put your race radio in.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Nov 2012)

'Actual' kit worn by professional cyclists surely niffs a bit?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Nov 2012)

i got some fake bianchi bib shorts and shirt on ebay for £30 and they are better quality than the £100+ real bianchi stuff.


----------



## Herbie (1 Nov 2012)

Lanzecki said:


> You pay a massive price for clothing that's got a sponsors logo splattered all over it. That's free advertising for the company.
> 
> Once someone pays me and gives me the kit for free, then I'll wear it.
> 
> Drago's very right though.


 
I agree its a rip off...these replica tops must cost pennies to make


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2012)

It's the cycling equivalent of driving a replica car. Everyone knows you're not in Team Sky (or driving Lamborghini), so why pay good money to advertise soneone ełses product?

That doesn't bother be per se, but finding more tasteful plain kit of otherwise equal quality can sometimes be an embuggerance.


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Nov 2012)

Herbie said:


> I agree its a rip off...these replica tops must cost pennies to make


 
I assume the same sweatshops make all cycling clothing. Be it the pro riders, replica, or generic stuff. It happens with all other clothing, and electronic goods. 

At a guess I'd say the pro riders get new kit every day. Since the teams are sponsored by the clothing manufacturers the clothes are given to them, probably along with a cheque with lots of zero's.


----------



## Leaway2 (2 Nov 2012)

rliu said:


> as opposed to 60-65.


 
You are looking at the wrong websites.


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> That doesn't bother be per se, but finding more tasteful plain kit of otherwise equal quality can sometimes be an embuggerance.


 
Not this then? Linky


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Nov 2012)

put another way, its a bit like buying a pair of wayne rooney sponsored football boots, you can guarantee that his are mouled to his feet by the manufacturer where as the ones you buy in the shop would be generic.

same as buying a fitted suit or off the peg i would assume


----------



## black'n'yellow (2 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Not really no, although the materials may be better (not necessarily more flexible), the pro kit (and non team livery high end clothing) is generally a better cut (shaped to fit your body), i.e. snug around the arm's, short and narrow in the front to avoid bunching when in the cycling position, minimal seams on shorts, a good pad that had been placed in the right place in the shorts, a good leg gripper that relies on a good design and materials rather than excessive tightness etc.


 
unless I'm very mistaken, this is a more polite way of saying that team kit is designed for trained professional athletes - while replica kit is designed for overweight MAMILs...


----------



## derrick (2 Nov 2012)

Muguruki said:


> You also get an extra pocket half way up yer back in the bib shorts to put your race radio in.


Did wonder what went in there.


----------



## zizou (2 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> It's the cycling equivalent of driving a replica car. Everyone knows you're not in Team Sky (or driving Lamborghini), so why pay good money to advertise soneone ełses product?


 

It isn't about pretending to be something you're not it is about showing support for a particular team and as cycling has an unusual method of sponsorship / ownership compared to other sports then if you are a pro cycling fan it is unavoidable having that support for a team or riders being linked to certain brands.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2012)

I bought my Adnams Tour of Britain Jersey because I like beer.


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Nov 2012)

O


Andrew_Culture said:


> I bought my Adnams Tour of Britain Jersey because I like beer.


 
I better order one of those marmite ones. Maybe get a pure white one and just add the logo's of products you do use/like. Fullers brewery, Ballards brewery, Arundel Brewery, Black cat, Canterbury ales, You get the idea.


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2012)

I'm very lucky - no one makes a Team Ladyboy Porn cycling top so my secret is safe.

Oh, hang on a minute...


----------



## Lanzecki (3 Nov 2012)

*points at Drago and laughs*

I fit in the large version of that cycling top. 

Ohh, wai...


----------

